

BitTorrent dumps sales staff, to work more closely with MPAA in anti-piracy efforts - nickb
http://www.p2pnet.net/story/16626

======
Zev
Where does this say that BitTorrent is working closer with the MPAA? It
mentions that in _2005_ they were working together to remove pirated content.

It does mention that in _2008_ a deal between BitTorrent and Best Buy fell
apart due to external situations (the comcast thing).

Also, it might be noted that Akamai bought out Red Swoosh (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Swoosh> ) last year to compete with
BitTorrent.

------
biohacker42
I wonder what Bram's plan is.

It ought to be obvious that none of this is about piracy. It's about new
sources of revenue. It's divix again, but this time mandated by law, because
people refused to buy it. It is about charging extra for _extra_ functionality
like pause and fast forward. That's what DRM is about, not piracy.

~~~
wmf
Bram isn't running the company; he's not even the CTO. Worst-case, Bram gets
to collect a salary for five years and then walk away from the smoking
wreckage.

There's still time to sell to Adobe. (I don't think Amicima's technology is
comparable to BitTorrent.)

